# season



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

sept 8, already got my eyes on some nice mule deer. I'll try and get pics up this week


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

october 1st
football gets in the way of those early hunts 
but we hunt hard in the middle of rut


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

September 15th.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

October 1st


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> September 15th.


Yep yep same here lol


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> october 1st
> football gets in the way of those early hunts
> but we hunt hard in the middle of rut


same with me.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Here in my county where we will be doing most of our deer hunting will open October 16th, but north of us where our old hunting camp used to be (turned into cattle ranch, remember?) would be September 18th, but I'm leaving from Georgia to Colorado September 1st.

Now if I hunted in the Southern Region of Florida I could be hunting as early as July 26th, but I don't hunt in South Florida, too many freaks down there.


----------



## guncrazy72 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine opens October 1st here in La. I will have a crazy season traveling with all of my shooting competitions. On opening morning I will be able to hunt till around 9 that morning and then head off to South Carolina!


----------



## Flecky (Mar 21, 2008)

sept. 15


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

October 18


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

October 1st but i might possibly hunt some in Missouri and there opener is September 15 i wish Arkansas opened earlier something like 9/15-2/15 or 9/5-2/5 because our season now is 10/1-2/28 witch sucks because the bucks dont have there horns the later part of the season


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If I go and hunt NH this year then I can start hunting deer Sept 15. If I were to go to NH and hunt bear then the season would start Sept 1.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am just about ready for hunting season to open, just a little more practice time at 50 yards and I will be good. I also need to get some things before season though, I need to get some non-insulated hiking boots for Colorado, some more arrows, another 3 pack of Muzzy MX-3's, and some scent lok pants and shirt (birthday list). Here's my best 3 shot group from 50 yards this morning, I busted the nock on one of them and I threw one just a little bit, it was hot out and my glasses wanted to fog up from my breath, and I can'treally shoot any more although I want to because I'm so worn out. I probably shot 3 dozen arrows this morning and possibly 4-5 dozen yesterday, just need some more time at 50 yards abnd I should keep my groups like this. It's mainly because I shoot one right after another and not taking short brakes in between shots and immediately picking my bow up and shooting after walking 50 yards there and 50 back and not taking a break and relaxing. I guess I'm a little worried about the whole thing and I'm not relaxing and/or being relaxed when I shoot, which I need to so I will be calmer and will in return shoot better and have fun with it. Also the target tipped over after walking back so I said the heck with it and left it like that.


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

October 15 down here in Mississippi


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

sept 25 in ohio


----------

